# sump glass thickness questions



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

hey geys well i would like to build a sump for my new salt tank and was wondering if i could use thinner then 1/4 inch glass because of baffels and stuff ne ways i need a tank 11/14/27 inches and guelph glass just quoted me 88.14 for the five pieces in 1/4 however if i go thinner 1/8 then it is quite cheaper will the baffels support the glass properly or is this a no go


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

is that a tank 11 x 14 x 27 (L W H)? or is is height x width x length?

I would go no thinner than 3/8" for glass thickness regardless of the size of the tank - any thinner and it's just too fragile.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

lol its w x h x l


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Why not just use a 15g or 20g standard tanks? 
15g (L x W x H): 24 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 12 3/4
20g( L x W x H): 24 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 16 3/4

Or is the width too big for your stand?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As AMP mentioned, 1/8" glass will be too fragile. Though it's doable, all it takes is a good bang and you'll be cursing at yourself for not using thicker glass.

To save $$$ on building glass sumps, always stick w/std aquarium sizes. The trim will allow to make covers that sit nicely, neatly and securely.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

yea when i made my stand i used 3/8 wood and the inside dims are 11 and 3/4 by 35 and 3/4 so now im stuck and need something thats under 11 3/4 wide lol the bigest i could fit is 11 / 27 foot print


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Come to think of it, most glass shops base the cost/sqft by rounding up the required dimensions to the 6" or foot, not by the actual sqft ordered.

Let look at it this way...you probably saved some $$$ building the yourself to suit your needs and taste. Sure it "bites" that you can't use a std aquarium for the sump but _having_ to spend more than expected for the sump...at least you are going to get a sump that's going to fit and look nice.

Trying to help you make lemonade with this lemon of a situation .


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

use the 1/4", even try the price of 3/8 glass , if it is still reasonable, get it!


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

too bad thease are so expencive i think that would work great http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/of/OFMA-PFTP1.asp?L+scstore+cdzf6038ffc7b2c7+1239754855


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

well i figured out how to get a 25 standerd in there thanks for your help tho


----------

